# Rank Your Favorite Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Symphonies



## P The D

Of the six numbered symphonies & the Manfred symphony how would you rank them?

Of the ones I have listened to I find two things...my rankings are constantly shifting around & when I look at the ones at the bottom I get a weird feeling, I like them. I like them enough so it doesn't feel right having them be bottom dwellers.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Tchaikovsky was one of my first loves in classical music. I have listened to all his symphonies many times and like you the order I would arrange them would probably change over the years. However, the 6th symphony to me has been and remains his crowning achievement and no matter what other order I place the other five the 6th will always remain at the top. That said... I would currently rank them in this order:

6, 4, 2, 5, 1, 3

Kevin


----------



## Jaime77

I find it hard to rank them all, but for sure I can rank up to four places. I think a lot of folks will put the Pathetique as number one. Rightly so.

6, 5, 4, 1


----------



## maestro267

OK, let's give this a shot.

Manfred, 6, 1, 3, 5, 4, 2


----------



## Taneyev

OK, there go:
Manfred
6th
5th
2th
1st
3th.
4th


----------



## Ravellian

6, 4, 5... then, who cares? >_>


----------



## Mirror Image

Manfred Symphony, 6th, and the 3rd, then the 4th, 2nd, 1st, and 5th.


----------



## Mirror Image

Manfred, 3rd, 6th, 4th, 2nd, 1st, and 5th.


----------



## World Violist

6, 2, 4, 5, 3, 1... haven't heard Manfred yet...


----------



## P The D

Mirror Image, was that a vote for the 6th & the 3rd tied at second place & then a re-evaluation placing the 3rd above the 6th?


----------



## Mirror Image

P The D said:


> Mirror Image, was that a vote for the 6th & the 3rd tied at second place & then a re-evaluation placing the 3rd above the 6th?


Yes, I don't know what I was doing, but the 3rd and the 6th are tied right now. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## david johnson

I also like #7 (a reconstruction by Sergei Bogatyryev of a symphony Tchaikovsky began before the Pathétique and later abandoned).
Get Ormandy's recording of it.

dj


----------



## Rachmaninov

My favourite tchaikovsky symphonies rankings:

1)Pathetique 
2)Providence 
3)Fate
4)Little Russia 
5)Winter Daydreams
6)Polish

I especially love the version played by the Leningrad Philharmonic Orch. and conducted by Evgeny Mravinsky.


----------



## tahnak

6,5,4,Manfred,1,2,3,7


----------



## tahnak

Rachmaninov said:


> My favourite tchaikovsky symphonies rankings:
> 
> 1)Pathetique
> 2)Providence
> 3)Fate
> 4)Little Russia
> 5)Winter Daydreams
> 6)Polish
> 
> I especially love the version played by the Leningrad Philharmonic Orch. and conducted by Evgeny Mravinsky.


Excellent titles and yes, Mravinsky is the definitive for Tchaikovsky symphonies.


----------



## P The D

Rachmaninov, do you have a ranking for the Manfred Symphony on your list?


----------



## Rachmaninov

P The D said:


> Rachmaninov, do you have a ranking for the Manfred Symphony on your list?


Oh sorry, I forgot about the Manfred! I'll put it in no.7 of my list coz I don't really like it, if compare to the others.


----------



## JAKE WYB

1 - *MANFRED* (apart from the ending)
2 - *6*
3 - *4*
4 - *1*
5 - *5*
6 - *2&3*


----------



## P The D

What about you Kevin Pearson, can you add a rating for the Manfred Symphony to your list?


----------



## tahnak

World Violist said:


> 6, 2, 4, 5, 3, 1... haven't heard Manfred yet...


Svetalanov is good with USSR Symphony. If this is a difficult find, then Previn with London is good. On vintage pressings, Toscanini has done a superb job with NBC.


----------



## tahnak

david johnson said:


> I also like #7 (a reconstruction by Sergei Bogatyryev of a symphony Tchaikovsky began before the Pathétique and later abandoned).
> Get Ormandy's recording of it.
> 
> dj


I have that and it is a good performance. The first movement is Piano concerto No. 3's First Movement.


----------



## Mirror Image

tahnak said:


> Excellent titles and yes, Mravinsky is the definitive for Tchaikovsky symphonies.


I beg to differ. Mravinsky is good, but his recordings are far from definitive. They're inconsistent. I think Mariss Jansons and Yuri Temirkanov offer better alternatives and much more consistent performances than Mravinsky.


----------



## Rachovsky

Hi 

The first classical music concert I saw was of Tchaikovsky's 5th so I have a particular love for it.
The list:

5, 4, 6, Manfred, 1, 3, 2


----------



## Rachmaninov

Mirror Image said:


> I beg to differ. Mravinsky is good, but his recordings are far from definitive. They're inconsistent. I think Mariss Jansons and Yuri Temirkanov offer better alternatives and much more consistent performances than Mravinsky.


How about Svetlanov? He was also good at conducting Tchaikovsky Symphonies also.


----------



## Isola

4, 6, 1, 5, 2, 3. Haven't heard Manfred symphony. Must find it!


----------



## Polednice

This is awfully difficult... If pushed, I think I would list them as follows:

6th
_Manfred_
4th
5th
2nd
1st
3rd

It's made particularly more difficult by the fact that _Manfred_ is my favourite poem (if closet drama counts!) - hence the signature - so I desperately want it to be my favourite symphony! Though, it evidently has its flaws.

Furthermore, though I rank the Fourth 3rd in my list, if I were to choose a favourite _movement_, it would undoubtedly be the first movement of the fourth symphony. As a 'reflection' on Beethoven's Fifth, dare I say that it actually improved upon it?


----------



## Orfeo

My favorite tchaikovsky symphonies (in rank):

1) Manfred 
2) Fifth 
3) Sixth
4) Third 
5) Fourth
6) Second (_*original version*_)
7) First
8) "Seventh"


----------



## Orfeo

Rachmaninov said:


> How about Svetlanov? He was also good at conducting Tchaikovsky Symphonies also.


I agree. Rostropovich is also very good, if a bit slow (or a tad too measured).


----------



## Skilmarilion

Since the last time I did this, I have become more and more fond of the 5th, especially the stunning first two movements.

I would say ...

6th
4th
5th
Manfred
1st
3rd
2nd


----------



## Kommand

5, Manfred, 4, 6, 3, 1, 2

Quite some variation here...


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

Not a big fan of Tchaikovsky.
But when i'm in the mood for some over the top drama, Tchaikovsky is at the top my list.

Anyway, 

6, 5, 4, Manfred, 3, 1, 2, 7


----------



## Pip

1 Manfred - Previn, Haitink, Muti
2 5th - Barbirolli, Celibidache
3 6th - Furtwängler, Mravinsky
4 4th - Barbirolli, Karajan
5 2nd - Abbado, Gergiev
6 1st - Karajan, Janssons
7 3rd - don't much like it.


----------



## Art Rock

Essential: Manfred, 5,6
Important: 4
Good to have: 2
Not required: 1,3


----------



## mikey

Oddly enough (compared to people's listings), Tchaikovsky retained a special affection for no.1 but did think he did something special with no.6 - praise of his own works was rare for him.
Not surprised to see 3 lower on the rankings - it's an odd piece for him, not as melodically rich as the others and nothing to do with Poland.
Tough, but I think
6, Manfred/4/5, 2,1,3.


----------



## Reinhold

I feel his 6th is a bit over-rated, but they are ranked as follows:

5, 6, 4, Manfred, 3, 1, 2


----------



## starry

5,3,6,4,2,1,Manfred


----------



## SuperGalaxy

6, 4, 1, 5, 3, 2, Manfred


----------



## Vaneyes

6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 - Manfred, blast off!

Recs: Philharmonia/Muti 1 - 6; OSM/Dutoit 4 - 6; Santa Cecilia/Pappano 4 - 6; Philharmonia/Ashkenazy Manfred.


----------



## GKC

Ravellian said:


> 6, 4, 5... then, who cares? >_>


Ha! What's the old saw about a question on a music-appreciation exam being: "How many symphonies did P. Tchaikovsky write?", and one smart-alecky student answered: "three; the fourth, the fifth and the sixth.


----------



## Skilmarilion

GKC said:


> Ha! What's the old saw about a question on a music-appreciation exam being: "How many symphonies did P. Tchaikovsky write?", and one smart-alecky student answered: "three; the fourth, the fifth and the sixth.


But, like, _Winter Daydreams_ ...


----------



## Aleksandar

6-4-5-1-Manfred-3-2


----------



## GKC

Skilmarilion said:


> But, like, _Winter Daydreams_ ...


Actually, I disagree with the student's answer; I love 2 and 3, and like 1 just fine.


----------



## kanishknishar

for me, manfred was the greatest and never greated

manfred 4 3 1 2 5 6

six got boring after the 50 time it was played.... and a decade or two ago...!!!!


----------



## Don Fatale

Manfred, 4,6,5,1,2,3

For those in the UK who might be interested, Manfred is being performed by the Scottish Symphony Orchestra in Glasgow on 7th April 2016. Quite a rare outing for this.



wikipedia said:


> Manfred remained rarely performed for many years, due to its length and complexity. It has been recorded with increasing frequency but is still seldom heard in the concert hall.


----------



## elgar's ghost

4th, 6th, 5th, Manfred. After that, 2nd & 3rd about the same. I still haven't heard the 1st. 

It's always interesting to read posts from those listeners who have issues with Manfred as being too stodgy, overblown, badly put together etc. - they may well be right, but I still enjoy it. I'd say it's the work which signified Tchaikovsky's creative re-emergence in the mid 1880s after the comparatively fallow period of the previous six or seven years.


----------



## musicrom

Hmm... I guess I'll put them in the following order:

5-4-6-1-Manfred-3-2

Although I've listened to the 2nd and 3rd before, I can't remember them well enough to say for sure that that order is right. I do know that I liked them though. For some reason, I'm not as big of a "Pathétique" fan as many others are. It's a good piece with some great moments, but I'm not so sure that it has the same kind of emotional power as the 5th or as much melodic attraction as the 4th.


----------



## Marsilius

5 - Manfred - 3 - 1 - 2 - 6 - 4

Mravinsky is, as noted by others, incomparable in 5 and 6, but for a complete traversal I'd opt for Svetlanov.


----------



## Scififan

My introduction to Classical music was an ancient Camden mono recording of the Fifth. Strange as it sounds it sent me into Heaven! I still have that old record which I keep for sentimental reasons. Tchaikovsky is still a composer I enjoy, though my tastes have since moved more into Baroque and Neo-classical music. But to return to the thread at hand, I would rank them thus: 5, 4, 6, Manfred, 2, 1, 3. I came to no. 3 late and don't know it as well as the others, so judging by the comments of others I may well be under-rating it. I have not heard the reconstructed 7th. 
As to versions, It is my opinion that 4,5, and 6 as played by Mravinsky and the Leningrad have never been equalled though I think that Gergiev runs him close.


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Defiantly the 6th first by a long shot, then 4th, 5th, 2nd, 1st, 3rd.


----------



## T Son of Ander

Not much love for the Polish!

3, 5, Manfred, 4, 1, 2, 6. I don't count the "7th."

It's tough to rank them, as it fluctuates. And even the ones I like the least, I still love.


----------



## Gottfried

3, 4, 2, 6, 5, 1


----------



## Polyphemus

5 - 4 - 3 - 6 - 2 - 1 not forgetting Manfred


----------



## Art Rock

6 M 5 4 2 3 1 for me.....................


----------



## Merl

At the moment 5, 4, 6, 2, 3, 1. Im not even gonna mention the 'M' word. It's tedious.


----------



## Heck148

3, 2, 1, ....6......4/5 [or 5/4] not
fond of either 4 or 5


----------



## MusicSybarite

My list looks like:

5
4 and 1 - tie
Manfred
6
2 and 3 - tie


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

5
4
2
6
1
Don't care for 3 and Manfred


----------



## Beet131

I have to be in the right mood to listen to Tchaikovsky's Sixth, but when I am fully engaged in that haunting darkness I can certainly feel his unbearable pain, and also hear his stunning beauty. When a composer has pulled you in with that kind of emotional grip, he has indeed done something special. The Fourth is still my favorite to listen to on a whim. The list:

6, 4, 5, Manfred, 1, 3, 2


----------



## kyjo

Manfred, 6, 5, 1, 4, 2, 3


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

6,4,Manfred,-----------------------------------------1,2,3, do not care for 5.


----------



## PlaySalieri

4, (1st mvt only) 5, 6 (3rd mvt only)

dont care for he first 3 or manfred


----------



## hpowders

The only Tchaikovsky symphony I have any use for is No. 4. What a magnificent work it is!


----------



## Biffo

Difficult to choose an order for the top four - 6, 4, Manfred, 5 then 1, 2, 3 - for a long time didn't like 2 & 3 at all, now slightly warming to No 2


----------



## BRHiler

Like most, the 6th symphony is his magnum opus. My favorite recordings are the extremely incorrect, but oh so good, Bernstein with the NY Phil from the late 80's, and my new favorite is Teodor Currentzis with his MusicAeterna.

After that, it would probably go in reverse composition order, so: 5, Manfred, 4, 3, 2, 1. Again, I love Lennie's totally incorrect, but savory recordings of 4 and 5 with the NYP. My favorite Manfred is probably Chailly with the Royal Concertgebouw.


----------



## id0ntmatter

The 6th is really the only decent one for me. The rest are just :|


----------



## Dima

Manfred symphony has the greatest music that was written by Tchaikovsky. Try this playing of Manfred: 



But I don't like to listen much "great" music, I like beautiful simple music - that's why I prefer 1 symphony of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Marsilius

5, Manfred, 1, 3, 2, 4, 6.

Svetlanov's earliest cycle is still the best.


----------



## JRI

5,4,6 Manfred,3,1,2


----------



## Strange Magic

I only like 4--it's the only one that has held up well for me over the decades of hearing and rehearing. I used to dote on 5 and 6 as well, but my ears eventually tired of them. It's not the music; it's just me.


----------



## Ralphus

6th


4th
5th

I don't care for 1-3.


----------



## geralmar

4, 2, 5, 1, 3, 6


----------



## Enthusiast

Am I in a minority in this? I love the 5th above all the others. It was the first I heard. After that I like 4 and 6 about equally (but in very different ways) and then 1-3 about equally after those.

I love the Mravinsky recordings, of course, but also those made by Celibidache and the Munich Phil. There are others (including Bernstein's NYPO recordings) but with those first two I could be happy enough.


----------



## So Provincial

Hi there everyone. First post after joining this morning.

As with many composers, it seems his early symphonies are looked on less favourably that his later ones.

Yes, I know 5 and 6 are enthralling.

But I think it's worth spending time with 1, 2 and 3. Getting to know them well has paid dividends for me, especially the first. They are enchanting and beguiling works with immense charm.

So for me it's: 1, 6, 5, 3, 2, 4 Manfred.

No 4 I can take or leave and I have simply not connected with Manfred.

Spending a lot of time with Muti's boxed set just now


----------



## Heck148

So Provincial said:


> Hi there everyone. First post after joining this morning.
> 
> As with many composers, it seems his early symphonies are looked on less favourably that his later ones.......
> But I think it's worth spending time with 1, 2 and 3. Getting to know them well has paid dividends for me, especially the first. They are enchanting and beguiling works with immense charm.


agree wholeheartedly - I much prefer PIT's Syms 1-3 over the later ones...very fine works....for me, it's a matter of over-exposure to the last 3, I'm afraid - as a long time orchestral musician, #s 4 and 5 just get played to death....every conductor has to trot them out for another go around...no thanx...the first 3 are much fresher, not over-played...


----------



## Enthusiast

Heck148 said:


> agree wholeheartedly - I much prefer PIT's Syms 1-3 over the later ones...very fine works....for me, it's a matter of over-exposure to the last 3, I'm afraid - as a long time orchestral musician, #s 4 and 5 just get played to death....every conductor has to trot them out for another go around...no thanx...the first 3 are much fresher, not over-played...


I certainly like 1, 2 and 3 but just not as much as 5, 6 and 4. A lot of people look down on Thcaik's symphonies - even the late one - but they rank highly in my affections.


----------

